# Tokay Gecko MYTH!!!



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

hey not been on in a while.

weve recently gotten two tokay geckos.

there have been people saying that they are:

1.Aggressive.
2.have a painful bite (more than most lizards)
3.have HUGE teeth simular to the structure of a croc
4.Can tear through flesh
5.they are untamable.
6.they have a lock-jaw structure.
7.You MUST take thier eggs out.
8.and even take of your finger.

When ever i see any of our reptiles go to bite i let them. and i keep allowing it until they stop and in the past this has worked really well for me with all my reps because they seem to realise theres no threat after a while.

heres the TRUTH about Tokays:

1.They can be aggressive, BUT its more terratorial.
2.Thier bite IS NOT that painful. infact i think leopard geckos hurt more.
3.Not at all. they have the same teeth structure as most common geckos
4.well ive been bitten by them a few times and ive not even encountered a slight break in the skin at all yet.
5.Mine are getting alot tamer already.
6.Nope not true. they have muscles in thier head to help them with thier grip alot more (3 more than leos) but they do not have a lock jaw
7.This is not true. Tokays will actually bring up thier young really well if you leave them to it.
8.HAHA yea right. 

so there you go.
with the biting parts if no one believes me ill try and get bit on camera then post it up and you can see after aswell to prove these silly myths wrong.

Hope thishas helped any body who was wanting to own these as pets but was worried about them.

they are really a pet to watch not a pet to play. and they are still despite not been as bad as thier reputation says for more advanced rep owners.

when i say advanced i mean people like, Monkeysmummy, Deanthorpe, Belial etc... (sorry if your not on the list theres plenty more of you but thos members are the people i can remember off the top of my head)


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Tempting :]
What Are Your Tokays In (Set up wise)
Whats Good Substrate, Bulb Or Heat Mat?
Temps? What Size Are Yours?
How Many Eggs Have They Had Since You Got Them?

Pictures Of Set Up?

I Have a spair Exo Terra 60x45x60 or a 3ft long, 2ft deep, 2ft high viv!

Thanks for sharing and in advance :]


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

if your suggesting that my tokays are not acting correctly because of thier set up then dont continue cos 1. they are and 2. Reptiles only change in thier personalty when ill or too cold/warm.

Mine are niether.

Not having ago though lol.

if you were askin for the future im very sorry ive read your post wrong. Wood chippins. in a plastic cage with a bar trap door. heat mat at most although we have a heated room for our reptiles ours are fully grown.
and ours have had no eggs yet but i have a friend thats got some that agrees with what i said and is a breeder.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry but Tokays are agressive. Your basing this on your two but all are different. You come across tame ones every now and then but it doesnt mean they arent agressive to other things...


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have personaly watched a tokay rip a hole in a leather gauntlet. granted it was a fairly old tatty one, so probably not perticuly strong, but certanly a lot tougher than human skin. not sugesting they would do this every time, but they are capable of it.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i wouldn't rear hatchlings in same cage as adults..adult tokays are capable of eating them...also heard of a few incidents of them killing cagemates
(im not tarring them with same brush..just saying)


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

1.Aggressive. 
(Umm.. yes they are, they are super territorial and would just love to eat you for looking at them wrong)
2.have a painful bite (more than most lizards)
(I have the scars to prove that they are indeed painful..especially as the wee shites have this bloody jack russell complexion which means they won't let go, and in fact dig deeper when being persuaded to let go)
3.have HUGE teeth simular to the structure of a croc
(That is balls.. but I suppose if they were the size of a croc, they would have bigger teeth than a croc)
4.Can tear through flesh
(see above..def true)
5.they are untamable.
(Even the nicest rep can turn on you, they aren't dogs)
6.they have a lock-jaw structure.
(I actually don't know if this is true(but will look into), but they def have a powerful bite, with more in the reserve to cut deeper if needs be)
7.You MUST take thier eggs out.
(This isn't true either.. I think it is just a thing people do to make sure the eggs are propogated properly)
8.and even take of your finger.
(I don't think this is true)


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

No i was just asking in futur reference...

Calm yourself. But can't really be bothered going through it all now. I dont know what gave you the idea of me judging you.

But ohwell. Tokays are off the agenda.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Mez-sez said:


> hey not been on in a while.
> 
> weve recently gotten two tokay geckos.
> 
> ...


 

my answers... i have one

1.Aggressive. - yes, and its not just territorial.... i can hold mine out of tank.... and hel still swng round and bite me

2.have a painful bite (more than most lizards) - very very painful.... little nips hurt like mad!!!!









thats just a nip... no holding on... or anything, still stings now, three days later... hes got me worse and lets say alot of blood and my finger looked sliced.... still not a proper bite though... nip but deeper

3.have HUGE teeth simular to the structure of a croc
you cant see them, but they are sharp as anything.... i prefer getting bit my snakes
4.Can tear through flesh

oh indeed they can

5.they are untamable.
untrue. mine was tame... but i went away for 5 weeks, so he went abit funny

6.they have a lock-jaw structure.
they dont let go... not easily

7.You MUST take thier eggs out.

dont know about that


8.and even take of your finger.
if you have no bones in your finger... proberly


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

and just took these now... ive been bit by a leo.... i prefer it! but it does break the skin!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

them pics aboue... i got bit on sunday, and thats now!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Great facts in this post 


LeviathanNI said:


> 1.Aggressive.
> (Umm.. yes they are, they are super territorial and would just love to eat you for looking at them wrong)
> 2.have a painful bite (more than most lizards)
> (I have the scars to prove that they are indeed painful..especially as the wee shites have this bloody jack russell complexion which means they won't let go, and in fact dig deeper when being persuaded to let go)
> ...






Tokays have 5lbs of jaw pressure , GOTTA LOVE THESE GUYS!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been bitten by a full adult tokay in "angry" mode - 4 years ago. He bit, and he held on, and at the time, I had not the experience to have a bottle of vinegar handy. I did not go for stitches, but was told I should have done, and do have a scar. It bled copiously, hurt more than breaking a bone, and thanks to the great system of bacteria, quickly became inflamed and infected despite keeping it clean and bandaged, requiring oral antibiotics from a doctor. It took about 15 minutes to get the tokay off and was finally done by dunking him under water until he needed to breathe (not the nicest way, but the best I could think of at the time)

I am not saying this happens every time, certainly not - but they have the capability to do a good deal of damage. I'm glad it was my hand and not my nose or something!

I now have a great deal more experience and handle tokays fairly regularly, with a good group, holding in the correct part of the body and behind the head, so that they could not bite anyway, and I have no particular fear of going in there correctly and with intention to grab and restrain... I would never just put my hand in there and start waving it about because.. wham!

If you have a fairly tame pair you are extremely lucky, but these are lizards that have a cute and pretty appearance and can be suprisingly fast, aggressive and have the potential to do a lot of damage.

If you treat them with the due care and respect that they deserve, you won't have a problem 

I don't think you should say people are silly because they talk about the potential danger of this animal though - it CAN tear the skin and bite deep enough to need stitches. Thats not to say it happens a lot, but the potential is certainly there.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: your tokays must be very young!! wait until there 12" long then they can bite!! they bit me through thick suede feel gardening gloves and still broke skin! so i cant see how you can compare that to a leo bite :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> :lol2: your tokays must be very young!! wait until there 12" long then they can bite!! they bit me through thick suede feel gardening gloves and still broke skin! so i cant see how you can compare that to a leo bite :lol2:


 
my snakes wont relly make me scream if they bite me.... the tokay does!!

mines about 12 inchs... . ill have to get a rular and the leather gloves out, hehehe

i dont like his nips


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

never had a snake bite yet :lol2: would say im lucky but being tagged by a tokay hurts :whip:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

boa bite in face = meh... tokay nip on hand = ouch


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I think your original thread is very narrow minded, your basically judging the whole species on your two tokays. They are an agressive species, and they can easily draw blood. You just must be very lucky in having some tame ones. 

Nick


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i also know they are agressive but then i think this can be reduced or tamed to a extent.I saw some the other day and was like wow i want but then went to get them out and they were horrid little things and though sod that.

but im wanting to get some from a young age and handle them on a regular basis to see if i can tame to a certain degree.

i think its like people say ooo jack russells horid yappy dogs but i think you can reduce it maybe to a certain point.

will have to see really


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

wasn't there someone who used to sell hand tamed tokays( when i say tamed i mean less aggressive than normal), and yes they do hurt:lol2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

Mez-sez said:


> hey not been on in a while.
> 
> weve recently gotten two tokay geckos.
> 
> ...


i have to agree with you here...my three are aggressive BUT it is a territorial thing.have found that my male can get very protective of his females.only today he was telling me off for going in too close to one of his girls and he came down just to bark at me.

the bite is sore but thats all it is...its more of a pressure pain then anything else.
i was told before i got my three that if they bit me they would rip and tear...this is not true,they tend to hold on for a little while no ripping,no tearing just basically a hard grip.
as for the eggs being removed....again i have to agree with you here too the only reason i had to protect my eggs was because the female who didnt lay them wasnt too pleased with the fact there were eggs in the enclosure that didnt belong to her.now that both females have had a clutch each things have quitened down.i dont have any jealous females anymore lol
my male is no way near tame yet he still hates me with a passion but the females are both getting there slowly,,,i can now touch the females without them wanting to have me.lol 
i have found the tokays will BARK before they bite and they will only do this if you constantly harrass them.
i made a tool for cleaning so not to harrass them too much out of a lenght of dowling and a spoon....i attached the spoon to the dowling rod and now can get right into the back of the viv and get that hidden poo without scaring the tokays too much.
as for the teeth...well they arnt huge at all....i struggle to see them when they have their mouths open.
lol

ESSEX NICK i dont think narrow minded is the right word to use to be honest infact i think its rude.everything mez has just typed i have to agree with.
like all reptiles that can bite and can have an aggressive nature ie boscs,iguanas,snakes,monitor lizards etc etc it takes time to get your wc tokays to a level of trust.some people just get tokays stick em in a viv and have them for display purposes(i hate that phrase display) tokays can be worked with and can be a very enjoyable reptile to keep.i love my tokays and am enjoying evry single minute of keeping them.cant wait for my eggs to hatch and get working with cb tokays.
also if you dont want to be bitten by a tokay WEAR GLOVES then you wouldnt have scars.:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i also know they are agressive but then i think this can be reduced or tamed to a extent.I saw some the other day and was like wow i want but then went to get them out and they were horrid little things and though sod that.
> 
> but im wanting to get some from a young age and handle them on a regular basis to see if i can tame to a certain degree.
> 
> ...


Tokays were my first everything in the herp world, so I learnt the hard way  I would def try to have them in my collection as I find their nature appealing.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

there was someone selling cb tokays a few weeks back that he said were tamed and yes from babys they can be tamed but this dosnt mean they wont bite and it WILL hurt a lot more than a leo bite :lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

ha! your tokays havents broken the skin yet! mines bout 10inches and althogh hes not the worst tokay and can be held when he bites he now always! breaks the skin.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2: pussys!!!! :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> there was someone selling cb tokays a few weeks back that he said were tamed and yes from babys they can be tamed but this dosnt mean they wont bite and it WILL hurt a lot more than a leo bite :lol2:


no i know:lol2:, i used to keep em myself and had plenty of bites to prove it, but i remember some pics of some being held in a way that mine would never have allowed, and it was pretty impressive


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

who??? and why? that was to weeminx


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

liam.b said:


> ha! your tokays havents broken the skin yet! mines bout 10inches and althogh hes not the worst tokay and can be held when he bites he now always! breaks the skin.


you wanna be on the recieving end of a nile monitor, i was lucky to get away without stiches:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

weeminx said:


> :lol2: pussys!!!! :lol2:


I love em! fannybaws :lol2:


(I spent the summer working in Scotland, and spend too many weekends in Edinburgh)


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> you wanna be on the recieving end of a nile monitor, i was lucky to get away without stiches:lol2:


aye.. or a baby caiman I was stupid enough to take my eyes off.. nearly rippped my thumb off ffs!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

LeviathanNI said:


> I love em! fannybaws :lol2:
> 
> 
> (I spent the summer working in Scotland, and spend too many weekends in Edinburgh)


:lol2: 
poor you :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

LeviathanNI said:


> aye.. or a baby caiman I was stupid enough to take my eyes off.. nearly rippped my thumb off ffs!


i hada bite off a pink tongue, and my male eyed lizard hurt too:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

believe me.. if you knew what my job was, you would laugh.. I love it, but lets just say I'm not the most popular person in my particular 'company'.. I get a lot of 'You Monkey Irish bastid' thrown at me


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

:lol2:i must admit i have had a few swinging off my fingers before now.they can be horid things but they are so nice.I cant beleave how nasty they can get.hoping to god they wont be like a bear trap in a viv when i get some.was really funny though when this poor girl in the pet shop went in to get one out.i thought she would of broke the exo terra the way she closed the door so quick.in the end i offered-but with the aid of a nice thick hide glove:lol2:got they cant half latch on when they want to


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

LeviathanNI said:


> believe me.. if you knew what my job was, you would laugh.. I love it, but lets just say I'm not the most popular person in my particular 'company'.. I get a lot of 'You Monkey Irish bastid' thrown at me


:lol2: we may of met :lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

lol probably... but hey its a job, right? :lol2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

a jobs a job...someone has to do it.:lol2::razz: right im off to get my finger torn apart by my tokays :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

not been on most of day and just got back to this.

i have not based this on JUST mine as ive said my friend breeds these so ive handled them alot. 

and your saying those cuts are bad? ive litereatly had bigger cuts on my cock!

All my friends are fine and so are mine so i dont think they are. 

ive seen worse bites including my own from bearded dragons and they do not have a bad reputation.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

have you had a full on aggresive bite from a 12" tokay gecko???


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> :lol2: your tokays must be very young!! wait until there 12" long then they can bite!! they bit me through thick suede feel gardening gloves and still broke skin! so i cant see how you can compare that to a leo bite :lol2:


they are 12"


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> have you had a full on aggresive bite from a 12" tokay gecko???


yes i would not be posting those up otherwise


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

did it just bite and let go or not get you at all? because your saying a leo bite is worse....


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to you too weemix for sticking up for me earlier. 

some people do feel the need to be total ass holes against people for no reason.

narrow minded? a few people have posted things without reading the full post.

i have NOT just gone by my two i know a breeder.
Ive said they are aggressvie but its terratorial they are not just aggressive
and i know they DONT have a lock jaw


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> did it just bite and let go or not get you at all? because your saying a leo bite is worse....


i picked it up off the floor with it squeezing its jaws using its muscles.
it was biting me for a good 15 seconds easily. and there was a red mark but that was all.

and ive done this a fair few times. people showing cuts must either be a unlucky few or have really poor skin. ive been bit alot by them and have NEVER been cut


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i wouldnt say poor skin.. mine drew blood from me and yea it hurt it wasnt agonizing pain but i could feel it i just dont see how you getting bitten full on by a big adult tokay didnt make you bleed..and the fact that you compare it to be not as bad as a leo bite


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

In all honesty either you have teflon skin, or your Tokay is weak for some reason.. 

I don't think you are narrow minded at all, but given my life experience, I would say your animals seem to be the exception not the rule. Oh, and regarding those cuts on your penile appendage.. I would see about them


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im not having a go but I do think you should not base it all on just your two Tokays or even your friends. Some poor soul may buy some expecting nice friendly geckos and then realise how aggressive they are and get into a state. Its irresponsible


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

hes said numerous times that he isnt basing them just on his two geckos and thats he knows a breeder....


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

breeder meaning cb tokays that have been handled from young? which are the minority of the tokays out there!


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

every different tokay has a different personailty,
different people have different opinions and different experiences.
i was advised not 2 get 1 coz its bit so many people but i managed 2 pic it up. 
no fuss watsoever, i was only in a small house at the time so i didn't have space.
so people have tougher skin than others so it will effect them diferently.
different geckos may have sharper teeth than others no matther what species, jus because their teeth r bigger doesnt mean their bite will b as nasty.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

tough skin or not a hard fully grown tokay bite will break skin! seriously unless as stated you have teflon skin :lol2:


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

my m8s fully grown thrilly couldnt get through my forearm skin


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i think mez-sez (i think) has been really very rude in what he's said, basically saying everyone out there with aggressive tokays (the rule, not the exception like yours) is keeping them wrong and he's keeping them the best because his aren't as aggressive, tokays have a reputation for being little shites, i honestly think you've offended people on here!


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

tokays rock there great and the end of the day if ya think there aggressive dont get one if ya afraid of the bite dont get one if ya worried about breaking the skin dont put ya hand in and dont get one tokay is a great lizard doing what comes natural and i love um in thailand there every were and there bite hurts like hell trust me i no good on um and good on the people who look after them and people who go on about them this and that buy a hamster to stroke and stop moaning not saying anyone on this thread is then u carnt moan at me oo: ha ha


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

frilly*


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

mightyrhi_16 said:


> i think mez-sez (i think) has been really very rude in what he's said, basically saying everyone out there with aggressive tokays (the rule, not the exception like yours) is keeping them wrong and he's keeping them the best because his aren't as aggressive, tokays have a reputation for being little shites, i honestly think you've offended people on here!


no im not. i think youve been very rude. you obviously have not read my full thread and read all the other people that have agreed.

mine are fully grown. my friend is a breeder. breeders dont just have hatchlings they would not get far by doing so. he actually has 13 adults that he breeds with. 

out of those the males are the most aggressive

and im not trying to get people to go out and buy them i have mentioned that they are still no the best for a beginer


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

Im not taking sides but I dont think he purposefully came on here and started this thread just so he could be rude and offend people


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i did read your full post, but the fact that you've posted saying it's all a myth and basically implied that people who have aggressive tokays are keeping them in the wrong conditions and are bad keepers in my opinion is incredibly rude!


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

why dont u read what i just wrote and all have a hug AND STOP MOANING THIS FORUMS GETTING WORSE FOR BITCHING BE HAPPY HUG A TOKAY HA HA


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

beardedgaz said:


> tokays rock there great and the end of the day if ya think there aggressive dont get one if ya afraid of the bite dont get one if ya worried about breaking the skin dont put ya hand in and dont get one tokay is a great lizard doing what comes natural and i love um in thailand there every were and there bite hurts like hell trust me i no good on um and good on the people who look after them and people who go on about them this and that buy a hamster to stroke and stop moaning not saying anyone on this thread is then u carnt moan at me oo: ha ha


woo that was a hard one to understand dude slow down a bit!! so if you think somethings aggresive dont buy it?? hmm thats a bit of a silly thing to say i loved my tokays and i thought they were very aggresive if you go near them they didnt attack me as soon as i open the viv but if you attempt to pick them up or move them out the way they will bite! does me thinking there aggresive mean i should go out and buy a hamster?


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

and he hasnt implied anything about anyone keeping their reps wrong


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

I NO IM TAKING THE [email protected]@S U LOT TAKE THINGS FAR TO SERIOUS EVERY ONES DIFFERENT ENJOY LIFE go give ya grans a great big cuddle aaarrrrrr


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

everybody shutup about people being rude, it is just differences of opinions.

Everyone jus make peace as a mater of speaking and forget about it, some people are right and rong at the same time
CALM DOWN AND ENJOY THE FORUM


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

Will5 said:


> and he hasnt implied anything about anyone keeping their reps wrong


imo this whole thread is implying that other people obviously can't keep their tokeys right if they're not as calm and tame and don't break the skin like his!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

buy a hampster and feed it to a bosc lol im jokin befor that starts a forum ruck ha ha bring it on im having a realy real realy bad week need fresh blood to splatter


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

jus enjoy the site stop arguin lol,


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

casperclone said:


> everybody shutup about people being rude, it is just differences of opinions.
> 
> Everyone jus make peace as a mater of speaking and forget about it, some people are right and rong at the same time
> CALM DOWN AND ENJOY THE FORUM


you tell people to shut up about being rude??? that dosnt make sense lol surely that means your being rude!


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

i havnt been on here in ages having a realy bad time with my sick baby god its good to be back kind of


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

shush i was hopin no1 would notice, u got wat i meant tho!
so pety lol


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol2: that cat is too funny!


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

It Was Ok Preffered The Hugging A Tokay Jibe Could Be A Charity Thing Hug A Tokay For A Day Ooopppsss Caps Lock O Well Were S My Mate Finch [email protected]@ker


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

this has to of been one of the longest threads on this forums lol


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

ha ha why not its all good fun i need cheering up


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

To Be Honest, This is going beyond a joke...

We're argueing over tokay geckos biting ability. Each animal is different, Each tokay is different.

Theres bigger discussions we could all be argueing about.

I get sick and tired of reading a good thread and then it turns into an arguement or a competion of whos right.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Mez-sez said:


> not been on most of day and just got back to this.
> 
> i have not based this on JUST mine as ive said my friend breeds these so ive handled them alot.
> 
> ...


i happen to think this was quite rude, kids go on here!


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

ive got a joke 4 yah then
gecko1: hows the dragon
gecko2: the missis is f9 lol

i made that up lol.


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

nail on head agree were all friends he well some of us lol i just found an eightes lego man down my sofa ha ha e bay quality


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

man walks down the road sees his mate in a big pile of poo hes a bit wary as hes mates a cannible he says to the fella why u stood in poo with that frown the cannible replys i just dumped me girl friend,, bom bom he he


----------



## casperclone (Sep 17, 2007)

lol love it

Enlish man Irish man Scots man, all straned on a desert island.
They all run into a tribe of cannibals 
Tribe says 1 task 2 survive, go and get 5 of the same fruits and bring em bk
english man comes bk wiv apples,
tribe sys ow shuv em up ya bum wiv no sign of emotion.
englishman does it so they dont kill him
scotsman comes bk wiv 5 grapes,
gets to 4 and laughs, so hes killed
gets 2 heavens gates and god says y did u laugh
scotsman says say the irishmen with 5 pinanples


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

casperclone said:


> lol love it
> 
> Enlish man Irish man Scots man, all straned on a desert island.
> They all run into a tribe of cannibals
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

nice big thread this he he


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont think you read what i put where i had my pics

of course that isnt serious... he nipped me, he didnt get his whole mouth on me! if he did ouch... tempting to stick my hand in, then take a pic and show u the damage they can do!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> have you had a full on aggresive bite from a 12" tokay gecko???


my male is coming up to 14" hes a big lad!!! he bit my bf and only left a red mark which went away after a few minutes.

mez-sez maybe me you and your pal are the exception to the rule :lol2: we must have special tokays eh :lol2:

if you have a tokay and you want to handle it WEAR GLOVES!!! then we wouldnt have these numerous amount of pics showing wee bite marks.
my bf was bitten by an anaconda a couple of years ago and that was bad!! 
now ive forgotton what i was going to say now.oooh bugger.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

one i had used to grab hold and try and roll like a croc/alligator does..quite funny to see but also a tad sore lolol


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

1.Aggressive. yes
2.have a painful bite (more than most lizards) yes it is
3.have HUGE teeth simular to the structure of a croc? not quite but they do hurt
4.Can tear through flesh, not tear as such but will puncture with teeth
5.they are untamable. i think with some persistant handeling the can be tamed
6.they have a lock-jaw structure. not really they can let go when they want
7.You MUST take thier eggs out. no, leave the eggs, as they are likly to be stuck to the glass or the enrichenment
8.and even take of your finger. no deff not


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Mez-sez said:


> i picked it up off the floor with it squeezing its jaws using its muscles.
> it was biting me for a good 15 seconds easily. and there was a red mark but that was all.
> 
> and ive done this a fair few times. people showing cuts must either be a unlucky few or have really poor skin. ive been bit alot by them and have NEVER been cut


I have only been bitten by a tokay once..and it sliced my finger right open and wouldnt stop pissing blood.
it took ages to heal and was more painfull than my bosc's bite was at the same size.
Leos bites...really dont hurt much, I dont think they are comparable, atleast to the one i had..



Will5 said:


> hes said numerous times that he isnt basing them just on his two geckos and thats he knows a breeder....





SuperTed said:


> breeder meaning cb tokays that have been handled from young? which are the minority of the tokays out there!


Yes, captive bred tokays are going to be less agressive 100% we know this, the one guy selling "tame" tokays was selling cb stock.

Like with other lizards, we know once captive bred they appear much less agressive/skitty/nervous etc.


At the end of the day, all lizards give little nips..and then serious bites.. even little nipps can hang on for ages and a serious attempt can be just short.. I would have thought those gettin bitten by an adult tokay coming away with a red mark only... just got a warning shot and nothing else.
Which is awesome but doesnt constiute a "FACT" as the first post stated.

More people who keep tokays say they are agressive than those who say they are not....has been the same for as far back as i can remember.
I don't think a few accounts of aggression being put down to territory and a less than gory bite mark really changes that.

I think the thread was starterd to provoke a reaction, otherwise the text would have been more "my tokay experiences and findings" rather than "facts, your wrong if you think this, facts" which is how it came across to most people here im sure.....especially any tokay keepers.

At the same time, id liek to point out that Exopets daughter apparently tamed a tokay, liam on here has a pretty good one, and my pair..havent even threatened done anything "scary" in a couple months, and we havent had them long.

I do believe though that a Tokay bite should hurt AND break the skin and all things being equal should be a heck of a lot harder than a leo bite.

I hope all animals spoke about ,including my own are in good health, they do atleast seem to be.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

getting back to the original post, the only thing i can see here is "Mez-sez" trying to share his limited knowledge on tokay geckos and failing miserably.
Tokay geckos are, indeed, aggressive. Territorial reffers to something which is protective of its territory, it's space. take a tokay gecko out of its enclosure, it is still aggressive. my pine snake is territorial, she'll hiss and strike for fun in her viv - out she's fine.
You're two tokays do not bite? either, a you are too scared to touch them and let them run around on their own, or you are lucky enough to have a pair of not so bad tokays. are they WC or CB as that you said you're "breeder" mate has them..If you cannot distinguish the difference in behaviour of wc tokay geckos and cb tokay geckos then that's something for another thread...
I'd also like to know why you think "people" think all those things you listed?
The egg thing gets me - tokay geckos are very protective of their eggs and you'll have a hell of a job getting them out..anyone knowing about tokays or bother to do any research will know this - you are preaching to the "bums" of the reptile world i think..
if you decide to share some knowledge in the future, how about having personal experience (years and years, not just a pair of tokays for a month) about the species and providing accurate and relative information, rather than things like "no, they cant bite fingers off" to big yourself up..
Peace out.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

casperclone said:


> lol love it
> 
> Enlish man Irish man Scots man, all straned on a desert island.
> They all run into a tribe of cannibals
> ...


I take exception to that! Change it to Southern Irish man and we are all fine :lol2:


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

my limited knoledge.
how many courses have you done and passed? 
how many people are you good friends with that breed them?

this is the bloody problem with RFUK. theres a good handful of people that can listen and discuss things with out getting offensive or being a bit of arse. 

the rest slaughter any one with a discussion or opinion. 
i think maturity and manors is a major lack on this site 



Mez said:


> getting back to the original post, the only thing i can see here is "Mez-sez" trying to share his limited knowledge on tokay geckos and failing miserably.
> Tokay geckos are, indeed, aggressive. Territorial reffers to something which is protective of its territory, it's space. take a tokay gecko out of its enclosure, it is still aggressive. my pine snake is territorial, she'll hiss and strike for fun in her viv - out she's fine.
> You're two tokays do not bite? either, a you are too scared to touch them and let them run around on their own, or you are lucky enough to have a pair of not so bad tokays. are they WC or CB as that you said you're "breeder" mate has them..If you cannot distinguish the difference in behaviour of wc tokay geckos and cb tokay geckos then that's something for another thread...
> I'd also like to know why you think "people" think all those things you listed?
> ...


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Mez-sez said:


> my limited knoledge.
> how many courses have you done and passed?
> how many people are you good friends with that breed them?
> 
> ...


I haven't taken any courses to get a peice of paper saying i can handle a leo or a beardie..
That breeds what? most of the geckos my contacts breed you probably cant even spell, let alone look after...so yes, i do have many contacts around the world that breed various species of geckos, and there are a few members on here that can vouch for that..

Maturity and knowledge is important, that's why i dont think you should be posting infactual statements regarding something that isnt true...just pointless, and trying to show off.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Mez-sez said:


> my limited knoledge.
> how many courses have you done and passed?
> how many people are you good friends with that breed them?
> 
> ...


I agree.. though the problem is not the majority of other members but yourself.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

Mez said:


> getting back to the original post, the only thing i can see here is "Mez-sez" trying to share his limited knowledge on tokay geckos and failing miserably.
> Tokay geckos are, indeed, aggressive. Territorial reffers to something which is protective of its territory, it's space. take a tokay gecko out of its enclosure, it is still aggressive. my pine snake is territorial, she'll hiss and strike for fun in her viv - out she's fine.
> You're two tokays do not bite? either, a you are too scared to touch them and let them run around on their own, or you are lucky enough to have a pair of not so bad tokays. are they WC or CB as that you said you're "breeder" mate has them..If you cannot distinguish the difference in behaviour of wc tokay geckos and cb tokay geckos then that's something for another thread...
> I'd also like to know why you think "people" think all those things you listed?
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm........i have three wc tokay geckos never had a problem taking the eggs out of the viv...(at first going by what i thought and other peoples input i thought they were going to protect the eggs but noooooo )
i now have three eggs in the incubator.
as for when the tokays are out of their terriotory (which happens on a weekly basis here for cleaning) they are more placid out of the viv then in it.in fact i would be brave enough to say that a couple of days out of the enclosure did my tokays the world of good in the taming sense of it.i had to remove one one of my females for a couple of days and she stayed a couple of days in a faunarium beside my bed after putting her back into the big adult enclosure i have for tokays she has totally got used to me and i can now touch her without being barked at or bitten.

i have NEVER been bitten by any of my tokays and ive had them sometime now.the only reason i havent been bitten is because i use gloves and dont harrass them to be held.when they are held (for general health checks etc) they only bite if you hold them wrong! we all know how to hold an aggressive tokay dont we??
i personally am not scared of touching my tokays...if they bite they bite thats the joy of keeping reptiles you will have to get bitten at some point.if i get bitten by my tokays (which i probably will at some point) i will be wearing gloves and im absolutly positive i wont end end up with a scar(because i always wear gloves)
this thread has got way out of control and all over a couple of tokays.
i respect mez-sez for coming on here and stating his findings on tokays,,,,granted he hasnt had them long but ive had mines for a wee while now they have been breeding like rabbits and are very territorial i admit that but why havent i been bitten if they are sooo agressive???
you think im scared of my tokays?? lol
today my male is in shed....i helped him with his last bit of shed and he let me...although i got a couple of barks out of him i didnt get bitten.
its all about time,patience and knowledge.
i dont like the fact loads of folk have come on this thread slating mez_sez for his findings.i dont think its to "big up himself" i could of done the same thing weeks ago would i have been slated the same way??
MEZ SEZ i do agree with wat u are saying but i wat i will say is maybe its a bit premature?? because u have only had them 4 weeks people are not going to take you seriosly.its just the way it goes im afraid.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

they're not put across as findings though - they're put across as facts - and they are NOT facts..


> .the only reason i havent been bitten is because i use gloves and dont harrass them to be held.when they are held (for general health checks etc) they only bite if you hold them wrong! we all know how to hold an aggressive tokay dont we??


If they dont bite, why do you wear gloves? and Yes, thankyou, i can handle an _aggressive tokay_. and they do not only bite if handled wrong - if you do not grab them properly they will turn round and bite you in my 5 years experience of keeping tokays..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i learnt by my mistakes with how to hold them properly first time i didnt hold close enough to the head although its amazing to see how far they can turn there heads its not fun :lol2: my female i had even done a death roll in my hand :| so i had to loosen off so she didnt screw her head off from the body but now i can hold them without gettin bitten.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

no one has said they cant bite.
yes they can bite i agree with this.its all about the handling.imo.
i would like to know why i havent been bitten.i know from experience that they only bite when cornered.i dont want to get in a huge debate about tokays to be honest im just agreeing with mez sez because what he writes i have also the same experience.
yes they can bite,yes it does hurt,if wearing gloves it isnt that bad.
i wear gloves for precautions as they are wc.i will not be using gloves when and if my hatching tokays arrive.
my bf has been bitten by my tokays and yes they can turn round and chew your finger but so can boscs.
counting all the times my tokays have been handled over the past 6 months or so they have only latched on to someone twice.this in my opinon was all down to not being held at the right point behind the head.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

see, the thing is, "handling" is not pinning the gecko behind the head and holding onto it..or even then letting it go on your arm and letting it run up you, is it? thats not really handling something, that's grabbing it from its enclosure...if you didnt pin it behind the neck, it would turn and bite you, so you have to do this...see my point?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

yes i totally see your point.and yes if i held them wrong they would bite me.i dont think this is what mez sez was getting it or am i wrong?
im basing this purely on my experiences of wc tokays,im just saying that they should be treated with some sort of respect surely? they are wc after all.

i think mez -sez did try and do the right thing here and being slated for his findings is wrong.im saying that my three healthy tokays would rather bark at me than attack and bite me.
when i first got them i was expecting them to run at me ,attack me,and bite me for no reason when i got them but this was not the case at all.its all(with my tokays) about respecting their space and the fact they have come from a wild habitat and then to be kept in a viv by us of course they are going to be scared of course they are going to want to protect themselves.of course they are going to be aggressive.
all i wanted to say from the beginning is that if you have a wc tokay wear bloody gloves!!!! 
i wear gloves for precaution i would not be careless enough to go in their terriorty without them.they are wc after all

now ive got lost in my own post and forgotton what my point was.lol
(its the wine)
i understand what you are saying about the thread being put as "facts" i agree these are not "facts" and maybe mez_sez was being a bit premature for stating his "findings" 
but saying this if mez has come on here after years of learning about these reptiles people would still disagree on his findings and still find fault in them.
its everyones right to have an opinion on stuff.freedom of speech and all all that.but to be personally slated for it for it i feel is bang out of order.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

but won't saying tokays are reluctant to bite and can be handled bring up this situation..

1.guy goes into a shop looking for a gecko for his tank having read geckos can be handled

2.looks about the cages and two speices of geckos in there are leopard geckos at 40 quid and tokays at 15 quid each

3.guy only has enough for one leo but chooses pair of tokays as can get pair for same price as one leopard gecko and have enough for box of crickets and has heard they are easily tamed and they are bigger and nicer in colour than leopard gecko

4.goes to hold newly accquired geckoes..they are gaping their mouths and squeaking..but is undeterred then gecko bites hand...guy is upset and sells geckos

they are not monsters i know but can cause quite a nasty bite same with any animal kept be it be hamster,parrot or angry child..ive kept tokays and find them really nice animals and in no way was refering to mez sez findings as false but i would see the danger of them eating the young that have hatched if hungry enough and maybe putting eggs in incubator during a clean out of the adults..safer on babies and less chance of crickets destroying eggs too or being destroyed by adults ..i don't think tokays are maternal as are any other lizard tbh but thats only my view









for the tokay fans...scary ain't he lolol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if someone goes into a pet shop wanting a gecko and chooses the tokays because of the price then shouldnt it be down to the petshop owner to let him know they can bite?? shouldnt he do more research before choosing over price??
this is why we need more cb tokays the price will go up and maybe stop the person choosing the tokays because of the price.
as for the egg and the hatchling thing...the only reason i took my eggs out of the enclosure is because one of the females were eating the eggs(not the parents i may add) 
if it wasnt for the other female eating the eggs i would of left them in with the parents.from my research tokays can look after and protect their young.they shouldnt be that hungry to eat their young if you feed them right.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

weeminx said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm........i have three wc tokay geckos never had a problem taking the eggs out of the viv...(at first going by what i thought and other peoples input i thought they were going to protect the eggs but noooooo )
> i now have three eggs in the incubator.
> as for when the tokays are out of their terriotory (which happens on a weekly basis here for cleaning) they are more placid out of the viv then in it.in fact i would be brave enough to say that a couple of days out of the enclosure did my tokays the world of good in the taming sense of it.i had to remove one one of my females for a couple of days and she stayed a couple of days in a faunarium beside my bed after putting her back into the big adult enclosure i have for tokays she has totally got used to me and i can now touch her without being barked at or bitten.
> 
> ...


 


Weeminx, I just highlighted a few bits of your post so i could quickly put a bit on input directly to it..

i have three wc tokay geckos never had a problem taking the eggs out of the viv

I beg to differ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/54251-tokays-have-laid-another-two.html

although i think the point is...they survive ok in the viv ,its risky to remove them so you can leave them, not that its physically impossible to do so or of any long term issues.

they are more placid out of the viv then in it.in

This would make sense, territory plus aggression is more than just agression of course.

and i can now touch her without being barked at or bitten.
wouldnt be bragging about it if it was a leo though, if they were not an "agressive species" it wouldnt be given a thought. [see below]


i have NEVER been bitten by any of my tokays and ive had them sometime now.the only reason i havent been bitten is because i use gloves and dont harrass them to be held.when they are held (for general health checks etc) they only bite if you hold them wrong! we all know how to hold an aggressive tokay dont we??

And certainely wouldnt be wearing gloves.
if you wear gloves you must see them as a threat ,harrass them to be held? if they liked it it wouldnt be harrassing them, how to hold an agressive tokay? i dunno... i thought they were just territorial...
if they werent agressive a special way of holding them wouldnt be needed.


i personally am not scared of touching my tokays...if they bite they bite thats the joy of keeping reptiles you will have to get bitten at some point.if i get bitten by my tokays (which i probably will at some point) i will be wearing gloves and im absolutly positive i wont end end up with a scar(because i always wear gloves)

Did you not post in this thread earlier saying the bite wasnt very powerfull and didnt cut? or were yyou speaking of soemone else? as obviously gloves kinda take away the merit to the comment.
Do you wear gloves with all your reps or just the tokays? and is this not cos tokays are more agressive than MOST other species of lizard?

why havent i been bitten if they are sooo agressive???
you think im scared of my tokays??


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think we should put this thread to bed now! Its causing a bit of uproar and a few arguements!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

weeminx said:


> .
> my bf has been bitten by my tokays and yes they can turn round and chew your finger but so can boscs.
> counting all the times my tokays have been handled over the past 6 months or so they have only latched on to someone twice.this in my opinon was all down to not being held at the right point behind the head.


yes boscs can bite too... we all know that.
so latched on twice in 6 months because they were not held corectly behind the head..which of course stops them biting..
so would they have bitten everytime if not phyically stopped?
just trying to get the point.


EDIT-
Just seeing though that the questions or points i have noted in my 2 posts have been put forward.
tokay geckos are generally an agressive species...they are not kamikaze mad crazy muthas who will go out of thier way to attack human size erm..ppl 
but having to be held to stop them biting really, simply puts it as obvious as can be really.
not comparable to a leo [in general] in behaviour, agression, or biting ability.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

weeminx said:


> if someone goes into a pet shop wanting a gecko and chooses the tokays because of the price then shouldnt it be down to the petshop owner to let him know they can bite?? shouldnt he do more research before choosing over price??
> this is why we need more cb tokays the price will go up and maybe stop the person choosing the tokays because of the price.
> as for the egg and the hatchling thing...the only reason i took my eggs out of the enclosure is because one of the females were eating the eggs(not the parents i may add)
> if it wasnt for the other female eating the eggs i would of left them in with the parents.from my research tokays can look after and protect their young.they shouldnt be that hungry to eat their young if you feed them right.


but they woudl come online, see the FACTS mez-sez posted and you agreeing and buy them anyway thinking that all will be well, there bites dont hurt and..all that jazz.
which is why a dissagreement is not only acceptable but totally NEEDED in this case [only reason i bothered posting, so now im off again lol]
and about them not eating the eggs if fed right... im sure at soem point soemone who feeds thier tokays perfectly well and even has food items in the viv all the time will at soem point have this occur, I hope its not you or you will realyl have to eat your words on that one.
Not everything is always as simple as right and wrong.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Mez-sez said:


> how many courses have you done and passed?


 
thats like saying you have to do a course to keep a dog


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> Weeminx, I just highlighted a few bits of your post so i could quickly put a bit on input directly to it..
> thanks for taking the time out to come on here and give us your input much apprieciated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool, i think its a good diea to wear gloves when handling reps.. i dont but its a good idea i think.

however you did say you wont be wearing gloves when your cb tokays hatch... yet you just said you use gloves with all reps including your beardies so im just trying to understand.

My bite from the tokay was..well i had a slice of skin hanging off, pretty thick and it could have done with butterfly stitches due to its position, it took about a week to stop opening up and gushing again, and another few weeks to heal properly, for me, it was about right for how it looked and how bad it was.
I dont know all about the skeletal structure and teeth etc but the teeth seemed a lot sharper and more serated than any other gecko bite, but this may not be the case, im really not into that side and thus really dont have any knowledge other than appearance.

In regards to the eggs, i thought you were having trouble gettin to the egg as they were guarding it ,which is what i thought you were saying YOU DONT HAVE when you said yourv had no probs moving the eggs thats all.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

well this is what my golden gecko managed to do! little bugger death rolled and got my finger lol, as you can see done a good job on it too, shook it like a dog, surely a tokay bite would do more damage being bigger and more powerful? Not saying all tokays will bite as i don't have the knowledge on tokays, but leaving just a little red mark? 
sorry bout shitty phone piccy including lighter lol but you get the idea








bless his little heart he really tried :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha golden gecko haha... umn they are cool ,im joking and yeh that is defo more than a red mark.
i think the [and im gona be showing a huge lack of knowledge here prolly] goldens are quite closely related to the tokays arent they?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

thought you'd all enjoy a giggle at that hehe, only brought him as the old owner was gonna release him, poor little sod no wonder he has issues


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

bless him, havent seen a golden gecko in person for a very long time, they are nice.
Shame on the previous ownwers evil plans to release him, good for you.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

and what thanx do i get eh? :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

many more years of amusment and joy from keeping hopefully dude


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> cool, i think its a good diea to wear gloves when handling reps.. i dont but its a good idea i think.
> 
> however you did say you wont be wearing gloves when your cb tokays hatch.no i wont be using gloves to handle the babies when they come,after all the babys are going to be small.. yet you just said you use gloves with all reps including your beardies so im just trying to understand.
> i was taking the pee dean when i said i use gloves with all my reps including my beardies lol can just see me using gloves to handle my beardies and my uros.lol.just have to add i dont always use gloves when im in the tokays enclosure they wont run out and attack me i know this.i only wear gloves if im going to be removing them from their enclosure they get really protective over their specific corners.
> ...


yes they were guarding them and after all my worrying it wasnt that hard to get the eggs out...was quite simple really they just left the laying site after a couple of barks of course...i was more worried about them jumping around trying to get away from me and bashing into the eggs more than i was worried about getting bit...and whilst i was getting the eggs protected, i had no choice but to go gloveless as i couldnt feel properly where i was going as the eggs were in a rather difficult place.

WRAPPED IN PLASTIC lol nice bite...is that just two puncture marks?? sorry cant see properly as the blood is running over the wound lol

right im off i have a date with mary jane its been a long day: victory:


----------

